# I like this article, except for the word obese..



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

..because a person does not have to be *obese* for these things to work.  I was too heavy, but I am also 63 (62 when I really, started trying to lose) and had developed some chronic pain, have to be much, more careful what activities I do, even walking anywhere it's easier to stumble for example.

I hope if you are interested in trying to either lose weight, strengthen your muscles, or relieve some chronic pain, you will keep an open mind on this article.  Also, imo, the ads on this blog/article are mostly bunk, the pits, a crock, lol.  I eat from all the food-groups, including a 6th I call chocolate So I ignored the ads.  I so believe this can work for a lot of folks that can move in any way.  I developed my own workout.  Yes, it's work, but I just do what I feel like, sometimes nothing.  But if I can do some a couple times a week even, it works.  Especially the walking.  

I have a bad rotater cuff, and I noticed that if it gets to hurting, bothering me a lot, all I need to do is some stretches and simple arm exercises.  It clears up, not so I can overuse it again like lifting heavy items, but the pain is relieved.  I've yet for it to actually "go away" or heal, but I am hoping that may happen as well.  Ok, enough jabber, here's the blog, it's not very long either:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/533160-body-weight-exercises-for-obese-people/

No equipment, no gyms necessary, and you can do them naked if you want


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2016)

I don't think many people like the word obese.  It has a negative connotation.  I have been called obese by doctors for many years even when I wasn't that heavy.


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

o·bese
ōˈbēs/
_adjective_
[COLOR=#878787 !important][/COLOR]


grossly fat or overweight.

synonyms:fat, overweight, corpulent, gross, stout,fleshy, heavy, portly, plump, paunchy,potbellied, beer-bellied, broad in the beam, bulky, bloated, flabby, Falstaffian;


That's from an online dictionary.  No wonder nobody likes the word!  

The funniest/saddest term I ever heard for an overweight person was "a woman of size."  Well, we're all people of size!


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2016)

For the ladies I prefer the term "Rubenesque" or "zaftig".  For us fellas, "offensive lineman material".


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2016)

Simply put:  Heavier than you should be.


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2016)

The use of the word obese by writer is offensive, she could have said overweight or worded it differently. There are so many excellent articles online on weight loss and exercise that don't put down.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> o·bese
> ōˈbēs/
> _adjective_
> [COLOR=#878787 !important][/COLOR]
> ...


I actually prefer person of size than obese.  Obese is just gross as you said.


----------



## tnthomas (May 3, 2016)

My health plan - Kaiser Permanente , uses the term in a strictly clinical manner, referencing the weight categories related to the Body Mass Index values:



> Adult BMI falls into the following ranges:
> 
> 
> underweight: less than 18.5
> ...



BMI is not the whole story, and can inaccurately indicate the proportion of fat and  muscle.    If a person does not have high blood pressure or diabetes, then they should keep doing what ever they're doing that's right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

A 50 year old woman who is 5' 3" tall and weighs 170 is in the "obese" BMI range of over 30.  So I guess it doesn't take much these days to get that label from the 'professionals'.  I agree with Tnthomas that someone who is heavier due to muscle will still be in the higher BMI range.  How about the term 'pleasingly plump'.


----------



## tnthomas (May 3, 2016)

When I lost 50 in 2013 I was down to 199 lbs, and by some accounts was looking "skeletal".  But, my BMI still indicated that I was still overweight.  My MD told me that at my height of 6ft, I _should_ weigh between 140 and 177 lb.s    I'm not seeing that happening, I haven't been in the 170ish range since my early 20s, the 140 weight range since grade school.   Not happening.   :shrug:    

I can only try to get as much exercise as I can, build as much muscle as I am able, and to keep as much _pie out of the pie-hole_ as humanly possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

I think at 6', 140 is waay too thin, what was your doctor thinking?!   I think the _minimum _weight for you would be around 180.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 4, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> When I lost 50 in 2013 I was down to 199 lbs, and by some accounts was looking "skeletal".  But, my BMI still indicated that I was still overweight.  My MD told me that at my height of 6ft, I _should_ weigh between 140 and 177 lb.s    I'm not seeing that happening, I haven't been in the 170ish range since my early 20s, the 140 weight range since grade school.   Not happening.   :shrug:
> 
> I can only try to get as much exercise as I can, build as much muscle as I am able, and to keep as much _pie out of the pie-hole_ as humanly possible.


I'm 6'2" weighed in @ 220 this morning, according to BMI charts I'm at the top end of overweight (180-220).  Been told by several neighbors that I shouldn't lose more, look fantastic right now.  I'm shooting for 205, my best fighting weight.  Can buy normal pants & shirts off the rack.  Can't imagine myself below 180 I believe I was 14-15 when I weighed less than that.  there's a certain amount of weight that would be impossible to shed (age related/weight loss related excess skin).

Then again one has to remember that the BMI charts were probably created by the same group of 'experts' that listed eggs, coffee, healthy fat, avocados,,,etc. as unhealthy.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 5, 2016)

My old GP was fairly sensible about such things...  On one occasion, he asked how I was feeling.  I said fine, just a bit overweight.
He looked me up and down and said, "Well you look fine to me". 

There's too much putting people into categories.  If you're otherwise fit and healthy, that's what  matters.
Me,  I'm not overweight,  just a bit too short.


----------

